# New guy!



## docholiday08 (Jan 26, 2018)

New guy here! Well sort of...I've been lurking for a while and will probably go back to lurking!!! But just started TRT and I like IronMag for the good info from all the experienced members! Thanks all!


----------



## Push50 (Jan 26, 2018)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Jan 27, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## brazey (Jan 27, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Jan 27, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 27, 2018)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## AnabolicMenu (Jan 29, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2018)

docholiday08 said:


> New guy here! Well sort of...I've been lurking for a while and will probably go back to lurking!!! But just started TRT and I like IronMag for the good info from all the experienced members! Thanks all!



Welcome.


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome​


----------

